# sentra red center piece removal



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

does anyone know how to take off that center piece on sentras? what about the nissan emblem, does that screw on? or is it like a tape? because i know the front(grille) emblem pretty much is taped on, i wanna color match it to my car, but i wanna leave the nissan emblem alone, thanks for any help


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

There are six nuts that hold on the rear piece. If you look behind the panel in the trunk there are holes cut, look inside the holes and there are the nuts. 

Im not to sure about the emblem, but i believe that it had the two set pins and double sided tape. But if you dont want to go through all that just mask it off with some masking tape.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The nissan emblem comes off with a screw driver.

There are 6 nuts, i believe 8mm. You have to disconnect a harness that leads to the license plate lights and then remove 4 screws on the lights. It should come off after that pretty easily.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

ok, thanks guys i appreciate your help


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Sand it with 400 grit and then use the spray can paint that is matched for your car. They sell it at autozone


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

r u sure they sell it at autozone? because i heard that it doenst trully match the car.......that is the paint code on the car is different


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *r u sure they sell it at autozone? because i heard that it doenst trully match the car.......that is the paint code on the car is different *


just try to find the correct paint code on your car, but i do have to warn you that if the paint on your car is faded at least a bit, the center piece will stick out cause its newer paint. thats why you have to color match things when you paint them.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *just try to find the correct paint code on your car, but i do have to warn you that if the paint on your car is faded at least a bit, the center piece will stick out cause its newer paint. thats why you have to color match things when you paint them. *


yea, thats what i meant, because i even went to the dealership to buy some touch up paint color code KN4.....they got me some and i tried it out and that doesnt match for jack shit!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It does match but the sun can do wonders on your paint. It should match with time.


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

i removed mine and painted it








i couldnt stand the way it looked with that ugly red


----------

